# Bruno Weil / Cappella Coloniensis



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Bruno Weil / Cappella Coloniensis
Carl Maria von Weber: Abu Hassan; Symphony No. 1

Release Date October 13, 2003
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Symphony


----------

